
Solar powered roads are the way of the future ️ - rakibtg
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/06/23/missouri-experiment-power-unlikely-source-roads/
======
mpbm
Ugh. There were good takedowns of this idea back when the crowdfunding
campaign was running. Just off the top of my head, some of the stuff that's
wrong with the idea: the surface is going to get covered in grime, blocking
all sunlight to the panels; the glass is going to be polished smooth by the
tires and dirt, eliminating all traction; the modular glass panels layered on
top of modular PCBs are going to separate under stress, so emergency braking
will tear the road apart.

